# workbench top overhang



## jimmyjj

what are folks thoughts on the amount of side and front overhang of their workbench top? In reading the forums, i see some people like top fronts flush with the leg and others with a bit of overhang to handle clamps. On the side overhand, some have short (8") and others have much more (2'+). 
I'm have a solid core door 1.5" thick with 2 layers of 3/4" ply underneath, plus edge banding. I don't think it will flex much if any, but wonder if there is any other reason to have more vs less overhang?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Front = zero overhang for me. Want to be able to work edges of boards and panels, and having the legs and sliding deadman of my bench all on the same plane as the top edge creates the right surface. Clamps can go anywhere except where the legs meet the top, no upper stretchers are in the way. My .02.


----------



## derosa

I will have overhang on one end of mine to allow a small cabinet to sit underneath for tool storage. One side will be flush to support long boards, no idea on the other two sides. Be interested in what people prefer an why.


----------



## crank49

Overhang what? You don't need no stinkin overhang.
With a 3" top you don't need an apron.
I built my bench with 4 layers of 3/4 ply, with a replacable MDF top skin and 1×4 maple band. 
My leg tennons are in mortises in the top with a 3/4" shoulder to come out flush with the top band.
I have a 6" wide stretcher about 6" above the floor that has through tennons in the legs.
This makes the whole thing super rigid and strong.

Side overhang is another thing. I used face vises and needed 12" space between the legs and the end of the bench. Depends on your plans for type and size of vises.


----------



## NiteWalker

Since my workbench is more of the utility type, I only needed overhang on the left for the vise and front for clamping things to it. I think I made the front overhang about 2".


----------



## doordude

the end overhang depends on the vise you choose. but the side, the long side;is best flush with your leg and stretcher, so you could clamp, say a long door and not have a overhang to interfer with clamping.
buy "chris schwarze" book the work bench a lot of how and why tips.


----------



## redryder

I have run into more than a few headaches regarding the overhang on my benches regarding clamping something down to it. This is worth considering if building a new bench….............


----------



## rockindavan

I have 4 " overhang in the front. On the left of the bench where the front vise is is 12". The right side with the tail vise is about 18". I don't see the craze about having the legs flush to the top. I can see if you do a lot of jointing of long boards with hand planes the flush legs may be helpful, but I really never have the need. I use the overhang to clamp boards to the top all the time. Personally, not to offend anyone, I think legs flush with the top look awkward. Not to say you should build a bench to look pretty, but its nice to have something that looks pleasing.


----------



## BubbaIBA

Funny answers . Worried about how a workbench looks? One of the reasons to build out of SYP is so you don't care if it gets dented and stained, it's a workbench, not fine furniture.

I built a bench about 30 years ago with an apron and about 4" of overhang….been cussing it almost from day one, both the apron and the overhang are a PITA when trying to clamp and work boards with hand tools. My new bench is a Roubo, no apron, no overhang. Different work styles require different methods of work holding, if you are a galoot or plan on being one, lose the overhang.


----------



## jimmyjj

I am finally almost finished with this workbench (working in 15 minute increments between watching kids!), with the exception of securing the apron around the edge of the top (the is the same thickness as the top so no clamping problems, but it does cover the ugly edge nicely). My question is if i should use glue to secure it or just nails / screws? the apron is hardwood and ~3.5" thick, and what it would be secured to is 1/2 solid core door, 1/4 mdf and 1/4 ply. not really clear what the expansion / contraction situation would be. thoughts?


----------



## bondogaposis

When I build my new workbench it will have zero overhang on the front as I'm going put in a leg vise. That is one of things I hate about my existing bench, front overhang. As for the sides I haven't decided yet, but it will be along Roubo lines.


----------



## tomclark

Work benches are a very personal thing, because we all use them for different kinds of work. I just rebuilt my old bench into a new one with a lot of drawers under it. This time I added 9" overhangs on each end for vices. I( I may add a second vice in the future.) The front of the bench has a 4" overhang to make clamping work much easier.










The second bench has a smaller overhang, as it is used for a different kind of work where clamping is not required.


----------

